# What can I do to make my pc run smooth and quiet?



## Aloriss (Mar 9, 2011)

Exactly what title says, what can I do to improve the performance of my PC and make it run more quietly?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo Aloriss :wave:

To reduce the noise (mostly fan-noise), you'll need a can of compressed-air and an artist's paint-brush (1/4"-1/2" fairly stiff bristles), oh and possibly a screw-driver (A vacuum-cleaner is handy for pulling any floating dust out of the air, but don't get the nozzle too close to anything inside the PC, fast-moving dry air creates static which can zap components). 

If possible, remove the fan from the top of the CPU-heatsink and, using the air and brush, clean any dust-bunnies from between the cooling-vanes. Repeat for the graphics-card if it has a fan fitted, but don't bother to remove the fan. Repeat for any case-fans, these can be removed if necessary. Using the brush and air, clean all reachable nooks and crannies in the case, and carefully, the mobo itself.

That should quieten the PC a bit, just how much depends on how dusty it is inside.


To increase performance of the PC, although some members advise against 'PC-Cleaners', I've never ever had any problems with 'EasyCleaner' from '*ToniArts*'. Once DL'ed and installed, Fire it up and, from the menu-screen, run the 'Unnecessary' utility, point it to your C: drive and tick what junk-files you want to remove from the list 'Normal', 'Extra types', Temp directories' and 'Temp Internet files', then click the 'Find' button.

How long it takes depends on your drive-size and how much 'junk files' are on it, but once finished, click the 'Delete All' at the bottom of the screen then close the program.

From the Menu-screen again, run the 'Registry' cleaner, click 'Find' and let it search for any unnecessary entries - Once finished, click the 'Delete All' button'.

All the junk files are probably now in your Recycle-Bin, so that can now be emptied, then run the Windows-defrag' program to consolidate the files and space. 'Start Menu' - 'All programs' - 'Accessories' - System Tools' - 'Disk Defragmenter'.

That should make a difference to your PC's performance, not necessarily making it noticeably faster, but it won't be slowing down so often while it's thinking about things or doing stuff in the background.


----------



## MrDan (Mar 31, 2011)

What WereBo said is excellent and should help. When cleaning dust, always be very careful.

Also for making your pc run a little quieter, look at what size your case fans are and look on newegg or scan(UK) for some quiet running fans, should be pretty cheap and if you have trouble fitting the people here are brilliant in helping out. If your current fans are stock then new fans might be quieter and have better air flow.


----------



## Aloriss (Mar 9, 2011)

Okay guys thanks alot Ill be looking into it.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Two programs I use on a regular for system cleanups and optimization are CCleaner and Auslogics Defrag.


----------

